
Green Needle vs. Brainstorm - _Microft
https://twitter.com/BFriedmanDC/status/1289283118730534912
======
_Microft
I can hear variations of this as well. "Green Storm" or "Brain Needle" also
work, albeit not as well as the real terms. From what it seems like, it is
really the same section of the video where I hear that as I have downloaded it
and narrowed the time down to 3-6 seconds into the video. Starting and
stopping at these times does not break the effect for me, so the strange sound
in the beginning might not be needed for it to work.

